# Cowboy Butter



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 25, 2022)

I gotta make.

INGREDIENTS

1 c. butter, melted
Juice of 1/2 a lemon
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 small shallot, minced
2 tbsp. Dijon mustard
1 tbsp. prepared horseradish
Pinch of cayenne pepper
1/4 tsp. paprika
2 tbsp. Freshly Chopped Parsley
1 tbsp. freshly chopped chives
2 tsp. minced thyme
kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper

DIRECTIONS
In a small bowl, combine butter, lemon juice, garlic, shallot, mustard, horseradish, cayenne, and paprika. Whisk to combine.
Stir in parsley, chives and thyme and season with salt and pepper.
Serve with grilled meats, like steak or chicken, for dipping. It also tastes delish with cornbread!


----------



## kilo charlie (Feb 25, 2022)

Sounds good! Waiting for examples! Haha


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 25, 2022)

Sounds great.   Gonna try it


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 25, 2022)

Saving the recipe.  Probably going to start with smoked butter, though.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 25, 2022)

Thanks for the recipe 

 BGKYSmoker
!  This is a must try, appreciate ya sharing!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 25, 2022)

That sounds awesome, I gotta try that! Where did it come from?my daughter asked for red meat tomorrow….. I may need to they this with it!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 26, 2022)

Friend of mine in Texas gave it to me.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 26, 2022)

Rick, Looks like a good recipe to try !


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 26, 2022)

If i gots time this week i'm making. Got so much been put on the back burner with the cold weather.
Sealing my smoker, making sausage, biltong, hard tack and other things.
Finally found some good backfat but only 2lbs.

We want to get a chicken coop going and a goat, garden ready. I would like to get a cow but daughter aint set in stone with it yet.

We still kicking a BBQ around, date/time. Have room down the property for a couple rv. Large fire pit. Any hotel is like 12 miles away.

OUI


----------

